# Kennel Names?



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So this is meant to be a fun thread.

I was speaking to a friend of mine from my taining centre and we got talking about breeding, breeders, kennels, etc..

We both have NO INTEREST in breeding but were really interested in how breeders came up with their kennel names.

I think a kennel name can suggest a "feeling" to potential clients (for lack of better words) and was just wondering how some of them came to be.

I would love to hear your stories about how you choose your kennel's name, what you considered before choosing the name, what type of "feeling" you want potential puppy/dog owners to feel when they think of your kennel, etc..

If I were to start breeding (which I won't) then I would want my name to reflect the breed, their work, their loyalty, protectiveness, intelligence, and to be German in origin.

If you don't have a kennel and just want to play along.. go right ahead I am interested in hearing your thoughts and the names you can come up with.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

lol if I were to start a kennel, I think I'd probably use my last name. I'm far from creative haha.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gerorge - 

You could be called "M&M Kennels".. Hehe.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

When I was a kid, we had a Great Pyranees. The lady we got him from was a family friend. Her kennel name was Ten Sheep. I remember asking how she came up with the name and she said that's what she saw when she looked out the front window. Guess the pups were lucky that the goats were in the side yard!!!


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

For GSDs, I would use my last name, but not because of a lack of creativity. I am blessed with a very cool last name. I won't say what it is, as it's quite an odd name. But, it's German, and it has a very cool meaning (or I think so!). So, I'd just do Haus <my last name> since it's a ready made German name.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't have a kennel either, not a breeding one, but for fun I made up a kennel name for the dogs I have. I wanted it to be Dutch since that's what I am, I was going to use my mom's maiden name since I am closest to that side of the family, but her maiden name is "van het Hof" which simply means "from the farm/estate/kennel" already, lol. So then I though about using my husband's name (we are both Dutch but I never changed my name) which is Kelder, so I asked my friend who speaks Dutch fluently (I read but do not speak) what sounded better: van Kelder Hof or van Kelder. She said the latter, since Kelder alone is also a word and might not make sense as "Kelder Hof" (people might not realize it's a name of a kennel), but Kelder alone and they would not mistake it as being based on someone's name. So I just call it "kennel van Kelder". http://vankelderdogs.dutchbingo.net


----------



## RvUsa (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I came up with one while trying to name our puppy







We live in a log cabin, so I came up with log cabin shepherds, or klotzhaus shepherds. Not original I know, but it fits LOL


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My kennel name for my Cresteds is Piquin.

The Piquin (or Pequin) is a small but VERY hot pepper.

That's what Kaynya was when we got her - small but VERY sassy (spicy/hot).









So, her registered name is Chimane's Spice It Up Piquin. Chimanes is my breeders kennel - she used parts of her kids names.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

My GSDs are all rescues, but my Gordon Setter comes from the Karrelene kennel. Karrelene is a combination of the breeders' first names and their daughter's name. Kar = Karie, Re = Rene, and lene = Ilene.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my family always had dobermans, so naturally as a child it was my favorite breed (aside from cockers ala lady and the tramp). when i was about 6 or 7 i asked my mom to help me make a sign that said DOBERLAND and told her that i was going to save it until i was a grown up and started breeding dobermans. we indeed made the sign - and at the last minute i added "and cockers too" at the bottom. i really do wish we'd saved it or at least gotten a picture of it.

i really thought the name was clever and added it to several of my school assignments in place of my name.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Rancho Rhiannon is the name of my ranch/kennel, it is named after the first horse I ever bred and raised, she was the greatest little mare in the world and the single most significant animal in my life, I owe everything to her, she was funny, quirky as [heck] and a hot tamale to ride and show, but she adored me as much as I adored her and she produced 3 Show Champion Horses in both performance and conformation, I have 2 of her 3 daughters and they are cherished treasures, I want people to know when they purchase a RR Tennessee Walker or Arabian, as well as a German Shepherd puppy that they can count on the COMPLETE package, a beautiful, functional athlete bred to the breed standards and a joy to behold, you CAN have it all.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I had a mare named Navajo Jami Smoke - I bred her to a great TB stallion - and got exactly what I wanted....she was born on a Sat night, her sire was Four Ten - my ex wanted to name her Saturday Night Special. Of course, it was taken every which way you could write it....Special stuck as a barn name - but I ended up with Sheer Fantasy. Her filly from Bonjour was Heir of Dreams, following the theme, and when I got into breeding and needed a kennel name - I wanted the Dream or Fantasy connection. A friend from Germany was an equine vet here, working at a friends practice - she started playing wtih the theme and "wolf" - and came up with Wolf's Dream or Wolfstraum.....and I liked it!

Lee


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

That is so neat!!!! I love that story, it's really interesting how breeding dogs and horses goes hand and hand, probably the appreciation to form and function. My mare Rhiannon was a "grade" mare in that her dam was a Tennessee Walker and her sire was a Saddlebred, but I selectively chose them because they just fit perfect, despite everyone CONSTANTLY reminding me she was a grade mare I entered her foal in the big State Futurity as a yearling, it was a Sweepstakes Arabian Regional Championship ( the sire of the foal was a Champion Arabian), well when they called out the top ten and she was not one, I was disappointed, till they announced the unanimous Champion and Reserve, of which we had won! That little mare produced 2 more, all by different stallions, and all the babies came back and won under saddle in their performance futurities, I knew I had made it when a top trainer in the country called and wanted dibs on the next foal out of my little "grade" mare! I love breeding, the search for the perfect cross and the planning and dreaming of what it's going to look like, and when they finally arrive and you see the long wait in front of you, theres nothing like it, and when they succeed in the ring, it's absolute heaven, I'm just getting into the dog breeding side, but I will use no less of a method and have been reading and studying the types of dogs that I like, and of course have been studying the kennels that have impressed me, I am looking forward to showing my new puppy this year and am hoping to make him the cornerstone of my kennel, the big guy so to speak! I LOVE hearing breeders stories, both horse and dog, it is so inspiring!!!!


----------

